#  Erste Hilfe >   Weisheitszähne müssen raus >

## schueri1976

Hallo, 
in 2 Wochen kommen die beiden letzten WZ raus. Alles etwas schwieriger. Meine Frage nach der OP: Wie muss ich mich verhalten (kühlen etc.), wer hat Tips für mich :Huh?: ? 
Vielen Dank!

----------


## Christiane

Am OP-Tag + am Folgetag keine körperlich anstrengeneden Aktionen, kein Kaffee, kein schwarzer Tee, kein Alkohol, nicht rauchen. Kühlen im Rhythmus 10 min kühle/30 min Pause. Eiswürfel, Kühlakku etc nicht direkt auf die Haut legen, sondern in ein Geschirrtuch oder Handtuch einwickeln. Mehr brauchst du nicht zu beachten. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## schueri1976

Hallo Christiane, 
vielen Dank für die rasche Beantwortung meiner Frage. 
Da ich ein großer Angstpatient bin, habe ich natürlich riesigen Bammel. 
Gibt es da irgendetwas, damit man sich am OP-Tag mental beruhigen kann? 
Darf ich am OP-Tag noch normal frühstücken? Bsp. Tasse Kaffe und Brötchen? Ist ja nur ne örtliche Betäubung. 
Ach ja, wie sieht das ganze mit der Mundhygiene und dem Essen danach aus? 
Wäre lieb, wenn es da noch ein paar Tips gäbe. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus! 
LG Sandra

----------


## Christiane

Am Morgen der OP kannst du ganz normal frühstücken. Iss ruhig etwas mehr als sonst. Zwischen der letzten Tasse Kaffee und der OP sollten aber mindestens 2 Stunden liegen. Danach kann es sein, dass du für einige Tage eine Kieferklemme hast. Du kannst dich dann also nur flüssig bzw breiig ernähren. Anstelle Zähneputzen tut es dann auch eine Mundspüllösung aus der Apotheke.  
Angsthasen können sich mit Gedanken an den letzten Urlaub, die tolle Party vom Wochenende etc ablenken. Wenn das nicht klappt, kannst du auch über Ohrstöpsel Musik hören - ich kenne keinen Arzt, der etwas dagegen hat. Ich nutze bei Anspannung meine Mineraliensammlung und spiele mit einem handlichen Stück. Du kannst es auch mit progressiver Muskelrelaxation versuchen, wenn du die Methode kennst: Hand langsam zur Faust schließen, bis es weh tut und langsam wieder lösen. Fersen in den Behandlungsstuhl drücken, langsam lösen. Man wird ziemlich ruhig dabei. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## schueri1976

Hallo Christiane, 
vielen Dank für die reichlichen Tips. 
Alles Liebe
Sandra

----------


## streifentigerch

Hallo Sandra ! 
Bin auch ganz neu hier und hab grade deine Frage gelesen...Als ich vor eon paar Jahren meine WZ rausbekam,
hatte ich den Fehler gemacht, gesüssten Tee und Cola zu trinken...da hatte sich eine Naht vorzeitig augelöst und sich eine
Infektion gebildet...., ich weiß nicht, ob heute noch das selbe Material verwendet wird, oder du auch genäht werden musst....
aber ganz sicher bekommst du in der Praxis noch genaue Anweisungen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht !!
Was die Angst betrifft, da bin ich auch "Spezialist "....ich hab mir angewöhnt, einen "Angsthasen" aus Stoff mitzubringen...an dem drück und knet ich dann so heftig rum, das ich nicht so total verkrampfe  ;-)
Bestimmt wird alles gutgehen ! Ich drück dir die Daumen !
Liebe Grüße
Martina

----------


## minekanine

Hallo Sandra,  
lese eben Deinen Beitrag in Bezug auf Weisheitszahnentfernung. Richtig wurde hier schon gesagt, dass das Kühlen im 10 Minuten Takt mit 30 minütiger Pause zwischen den einzelnen Kühlphasen wichtig ist. Wirklich - *keine körperliche Anstrengung* an dem Tag und dem Folgetag, kein Nikotin, keinen starken Kaffee oder Tee, *nicht zu heiße Getränke* und auch wirklich nicht Rauchen. Nikotin ist immerhin ein Zellgift und stört die Wundheilung extrem. Für passionierte Raucher immer eine heikle Sache. Auch was das Essen angeht solltest Du in den ersten 2-3 Tagen alles *meiden*, was mit *Milchprodukten* (Pudding, Joghurt, Grieß oder auch Haferschleim) zusammen hängt. Diese Produkte sind zu zäh und können unter Umständen die Wundheilung beeinflussen, weil sie sich oft in die Wunden setzen und dort anfangen zu gären. (Milchsäurebakterien) 
Auch wenn Du nach der OP einen schlechten Geschmack im Mund hast - auf keinen Fall mit kaltem Wasser spülen. In der Wunde muss sich erst der *Blutpfropfen* (Koagulum) bilden können. Und das würdest Du rausspülen. Auch nicht mit Kamille oder ähnlichem "spülen". Die Wunde heilt von innen nach außen. 
Wenn Du Schmerzen bekommen solltest - direkt im Anschluss an die OP - ist das völlig normal. Dein Zahnarzt wird Dir sicherlich ein passendes Schmerzmittel (IBUPROFEN oder PARACETAMOL) geben. Nur kein Aspirin einnehmen, das verdünnt das Blut und Du bekämst eine Nachblutung. Aber die PRAXIS wird Dich dazu genau noch instruieren.  
Zur Beruhigung würde ich Deinen Zahnarzt mal fragen, ob Du Dir nicht vielleicht Musik mitbringen kannst, (IPOD oder WALKMAN) die Du magst. Das entspannt auch. Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch - wie Martina schon schrieb - ein Stofftier oder einen Knautschball mitbringen, den Du knuffen kannst. Das hilft sehr oft, sogar bei ganz kleinen Kindern. Wir haben das unseren "Kiddies" in der Praxis auch oftmals gegeben. Manches Mal kriegten wir die Stofftiere allerdings nur noch unter Protest der kleinen Patienten wieder (lach). 
Wenn Du immer soviel Angst vor dem Zahnarzt hast, frag ihn doch mal, was man da machen kann. Es gibt so viele Techniken (Autogenes Training, visuelle Techniken ) was man anwenden kann. Oder auch - wenn es ganz extem ist mit der Angst - gibt es die Möglichkeit der Hypnose. Frag doch mal Deinen Zahnarzt/Zahnärztin. Und wenn es gar nicht geht, kann man eine sogenannte ANALGOSEDIERUNG machen. Du wirst ein bisschen schlafen gelegt, kriegst kaum was von der OP mit und hinterher ist alles vorbei.  
Manches Mal hilft ja auch, wenn man sich auf eine virtuelle Reise - Traumreise begibt. Stell Dir einfach einen Ort vor, wo Du gerne bist. Oder einer, der Dir besonders gut gefällt, wo Du gerne hin möchtest.  
Ich drücke Dir ganz feste die Daumen, dass Du Deine Angst besiegst. Schmeiß sie raus, die Weisheitszähne. Die machen eh nur Probleme. Und wer will die schon?? 
Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## schueri1976

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für eure reichlichen tips!!
Gestern war es dann soweit und ich habe es überstanden.  
Alles halb so schlimm! Die Horrorgeschichten aus dem internet sind viel schlimmer! 
Schönes WÉ wünscht Sandra

----------


## schueri1976

Huhu, 
da bin ich doch noch mal. 
Habe jetzt danach noch ein paar Fragen, die Ihr mir hoffentlich auch wieder so lieb beantworten könnt. 
Also es sind nun, 4 Tage nach der OP, ich habe gestern Nachmittag meinen ersten Kaffee getrunken - war das i.O.?´ 
Wann könnte man den mal wieder eine Zigarette rauchen? 
Am kommenden Freitag ( also in 4 Tagen) werden die Fäden gezogen, tut das eigentlich weh? Heute hatte ich meinen Kontrolltermin, zum einen habe ich meinen Mund überhaupt nicht öffnen können und zum anderen hat der ZA nur gering angestupst und ich wäre bald die Decke hoch gesprungen. Aber es ist alles i.O. mit den Wunden, mußte bis heute Morgen auch Antibiotika nehmen. 
Außerdem konnte ich im Spiegel weißliche Stellen entdecken, gehört das zur Wundheilung? Kommt daher der eckelige Geschmack? 
Ich freue mich auf Eure Antwort. 
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Schueri1976 
Meine Tochter hat alle 4 aufeinmal raus bekommen, mit Vollnarkose. Es ging ihr die ersten zwei Tage nicht so gut aber danach ging es ihr zusehens besser. Sie hat viel gekühlt, Antibiotika und starke Schmerztabletten verschieben bekommen. 
Zusätzlich gab ich ihr auf Empfehlung einer Homöopahtin Arnika und Hyperikum Globuli, danach war die Schwellung nicht so groß.
Gegen die Angst können Bachblütentropfen helfen, dich etwas zu beruhigen. 
Einen Fehler solltest du unbedingt vermeiden. Nach dem Eingriff am nächsten Tag duschen! Zumindest, was das warme Wasser kopfüber angeht. 
Bei meiner Tochter hat der Kreislauf verrückt gespielt und ich rief vorsichtshalber den Notarzt. Bei dessen Ankunft, ging es ihr aber bereits besser. Aber man erschreckt ganz doll. 
Alles Gute, ich drücke dir die Daumen 
Tanja

----------


## schueri1976

Hallo Tanja, 
vielen Dank, ich habe es mittlerweile auch überstanden. Allerdings habe ich nun nach 6 Tagen noch immer leichte Schmerzen und wieder einen Horror vorm Fäden ziehen, da die stellen noch sehr empfindlich sind und ich auch meinen Mund nicht so weit aufbekomme. Wie war es bei deiner Tochter? 
LG Sandra

----------


## minekanine

Hallo Sandra 
nein, das Fäden ziehen tut normalerweise nicht weh, es sei denn, die Stelle um die Fäden ist entzündet. dann ziept es etwas, aber richtig weh tun - ne, das kann man nicht sagen. Aber die weißlichen Flecken und der schlechte Geschmack im Mund deuten eigentlich auf eine Wundheilungsstörung. Dass Du eine leichte Kieferklemme hast - man sagt dazu SKD (Schneide-Kanten-Differenz) ist noch im Rahmen. Da ist ja auch "herum gefuckelt" worden. Und vor allem durch die Schwellung ist das wirklich noch im Rahmen. Aber 6 Tage nach der OP dann noch Schmerzen mit weißlichen Flecken und schlechtem Geschmack - da wäre ich vorsichtig. Hast Du das Deinem Zahnarzt auch so gesagt?  
Aber Du hast ja gesehen - viele Leute erzählen den reinsten Horror, was mit Ihnen beim Zahnarzt passiert ist. Klar, kann ja auch mal wirklich sein, dass man als Patient an einen schlechten "Handwerker" kommt. Aber das ist eher selten.  
Bleib entspannt - wirklich, Fäden entfernen ist halb so schlimm.  
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung. 
Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## schueri1976

Hallo Silvia, 
die Flecken und der Geschmack sind nun weg, ich habe mir angewöhnt diese tolle Mundspüllösung zu benutzen, bekomme gerade den Namen nicht zustande. Und das hat gewirkt, morgen ist es soweit, die Fäden kommen raus. Da brauche ich mir wenigstens keine Sorgen machen.  
Ich danke für deine Info's! 
LG Sandra

----------


## Filliz

Hallo 
Also, ich habe gerade meine Tochter nochmal gefragt, ob ihr das Fädenziehen weh getan hat. Ihre Antwort war:" Nö!" 
Deshalb, keine Panik, ist wirklich kein Ding. 
Alles Gute 
Tanja

----------


## schueri1976

Hallo Tanja, 
vielen Dank noch einmal! 
Alles Liebe 
Sandra

----------


## minekanine

Hallo Sandra,  
hast Du vielleicht Dir MERIDOL geholt? Die ist echt ganz gut. Oder aber auch Listerine. Die habe ich immer. Beide sind in jedem Fall antibakteriell. Und von Meridol gibt es jetzt das neue - Meridol halitosis. Nein,Sorgen machen brauchst Du Dir dann nicht. Und echt - Fäden ziehen tut echt nicht weh. Ruck zug sind die Dinger weg. Weil da kann sich auch oftmals ein schlechter Geschmack im Mund entwickeln, weil da auch Essenreste einfach dran kleben bleiben. Mit der Mundspüllösung klappt das oft prima, weil die die Bakterien einfach inaktiviert.  
Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## schueri1976

Hallo Silvia, 
die ich habe heißt Chlorhexamed o.ä. Das ist auch richtig super.
Und, die Fäden sind raus - ich Jammerlappen mache mir echt immer die größten Sorgen bei den Dingen. Dabei ist gar nichts dran! 
Also noch mal herzlichen Dank für EURE Unterstützung!! 
Alles Liebe und bis bald.
Sandra

----------


## Steffan85

> Auch wenn Du nach der OP einen schlechten Geschmack im Mund hast - auf keinen Fall mit kaltem Wasser spülen. In der Wunde muss sich erst der *Blutpfropfen* (Koagulum) bilden können. Und das würdest Du rausspülen. Auch nicht mit Kamille oder ähnlichem "spülen". Die Wunde heilt von innen nach außen. 
> Wenn Du Schmerzen bekommen solltest - direkt im Anschluss an die OP - ist das völlig normal. Dein Zahnarzt wird Dir sicherlich ein passendes Schmerzmittel (IBUPROFEN oder PARACETAMOL) geben. Nur kein Aspirin einnehmen, das verdünnt das Blut und Du bekämst eine Nachblutung. Aber die PRAXIS wird Dich dazu genau noch instruieren.

 Ist Aspirin für diesen Anlass nicht sowieso ein wenig zu schwach im Wirkstoff?

----------

